# BFL - JonBoat Style - Pros & Cons



## HAWGHUNNA

I am seriously considering, putting together a Jonboat Series using a format that is very similar to the Wal-mart Bass Fishing League.

Prepaid Registration fees
Boaters vs. Boaters
Co-Anglers vs. Co-Anglers
Random Draw Partnerships

A 3 fish per angler limit would need to be considered, since most jonboats have only one live well.

I would like to see how many of you guys would consider competing in a new format such as this for the jonboat anglers. And please, lets hear what you guys think would be the pros & cons of a Boater/Co-Angler Series.

Don't be shy, let me know what you think.


----------



## LIPS

I wish I could come up with a way to have a 50 boat turn out at every tournament.


----------



## junebug1

i like the idea. i would like to see some smaller boat tournys like 16 foot or less with 50 hp or less on some of the bigger lakes.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> I wish I could come up with a way to have a 50 boat turn out at every tournament.



Twenty is Plenty ..... maybe 25, on most of the Jonboat Reservoirs. 50 on Juliette however, would work just fine.

20 to 25 boats, $50.00 per Boater & $30.00 per Co-Angler. Now, that would offer some nice checks to be handed out.

You interested, LIPS?


----------



## Steve78

I have been tossing this idea around in my head for a year or so now, for some reason I just dont think the turnout would be good...just something else to schedule around and with everyone so dedicated to their clubs I dont see it really takin off....just my 2 cents


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> I have been tossing this idea around in my head for a year or so now, for some reason I just dont think the turnout would be good...just something else to schedule around and with everyone so dedicated to their clubs I dont see it really takin off....just my 2 cents



It will probably be the SL-LWB Tour Format, if enough interest is absorbed.

LWB want need to schedule around it. Our turnout could not get much worse, so why not throw it out there!

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Randall

I would consider it. I would like to see a once a month tournament trail with a larger entry fee/pot. Not sure how much of a balance between anglers and co anglers there would be. It would be a good way for someone who might not know the lakes very well to learn them and have fun at the same time. There would also be some guys who wouldn't fish it as anglers because of co-anglers seeing where and how they fish. It would have to draw a good number of boats (20-25)for me to fish a whole season though.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Do I like the idea?  Yes.  Do I think it will work?  No.  There is a very limited number of anglers in the jon boat world.  I think there is already more than enough choices for a jon boat tournaments.  I really don't see where you have room for a schedule.  Sundays have the least competition, but you would have to get guys to commit to a lot of 2 day weekends and I don't think that would happen.  I could be wrong but between the actual number of anglers that fish already, current tournament load and lake size you are limited.

I would love to see the one man tourney's make a move but I don't think you will see that on the jon boat side.


----------



## Jerk

Having fished as a non-boater in federated events with gas boats, HH........I can tell you that based on my personal experience with the format, it is fun to do once in a while, but would be almost impossible to keep the non-boater crowd happy.  I think it would be an eventual failure for lack of non-boater participation.  It's just not fish fishing for leftovers, and I can't imagine the griping you'd hear from jon boat guys.

What I've never understood is why single man jon boat tourneys haven't outgrown team events.  Fishing alone is how you figure out who can fish and who can't.  I love that format.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DOBCAngler said:


> Do I like the idea?  Yes.  I really don't see where you have room for a schedule.
> 
> I would love to see the one man tourney's make a move but I don't think you will see that on the jon boat side.



Like Randall said "Once a month". The new format would be for Lil' Water Bassin's schedule. And, as Randall stated "the co-angler's numbers may be well below the boater numbers .... so, as you mentioned "a one man series at $50.00 or so per boat may be a better idea!!! I would like to think that a 20 to 25 boat one man field is very possible.

P.S .... Top 12 individuals could be paired for the 2012 J-BAIT.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Having fished as a non-boater in federated events with gas boats, HH........I can tell you that based on my personal experience with the format, it is fun to do once in a while, but would be almost impossible to keep the non-boater crowd happy.  I think it would be an eventual failure for lack of non-boater participation.  It's just not fish fishing for leftovers, and I can't imagine the griping you'd hear from jon boat guys.
> 
> What I've never understood is why single man jon boat tourneys haven't outgrown team events.  Fishing alone is how you figure out who can fish and who can't.  I love that format.



I have heard these complaints before, you are probably correct sir.

I really like the one man series as well. It just may be the thing to try once more!!! Only this time, have it as the LWB Schedule/Format.


----------



## coreyj

1 man $50 or $100 entry fees on Sundays


----------



## iTJLee

One man series would be sweet in my opinion, but half the people that get on this thread and say they will fish a one man trail won't do it. So when HH puts all the time and effort into a schedule, rules, fees, and everything else that consumes time and energy he will be let down and disappointed because only a handful of guys will participate. JMO. I'd love a SERIOUS one man trail.


----------



## ngoodson

I'd love to see a one man jon boat trail....I'll be there and I know some others that will as well. I haven't fished in a tournament in a long while because of the headaches that come along having to find a partner or having to find an angler to fish with.....I'd prefer to go it alone anyday of the week.


----------



## MD746

ngoodson said:


> I'd love to see a one man jon boat trail....I'll be there and I know some others that will as well. I haven't fished in a tournament in a long while because of the headaches that come along having to find a partner or having to find an angler to fish with.....I'd prefer to go it alone anyday of the week.



X2..... You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## DOBCAngler

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Like Randall said "Once a month". The new format would be for Lil' Water Bassin's schedule. And, as Randall stated "the co-angler's numbers may be well below the boater numbers .... so, as you mentioned "a one man series at $50.00 or so per boat may be a better idea!!! I would like to think that a 20 to 25 boat one man field is very possible.
> 
> P.S .... Top 12 individuals could be paired for the 2012 J-BAIT.



I like the idea on the one man series.  If you tried it in place of the Lil Water schedule you would already have a decent field since the teams would essentially double if both members had boats and fished.  I built my boat with solo fishing in mind.  Now is the time to try and generate interest.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Let's just turn the thoughts and comments of this thread towards re-formating Lil' Water Bassin into a one angler per team club for 2012.

I'm thinking $40.00 per boat with an additional $10.00 per boat big bass pot (optional). 1 in 7 payback though 4 places. Hold back 10 percent, plus $25.00 per angler membership fee for our championship funds or points champion. 

We could pair up the top 12 in points for the 2012 J-BAIT.  1 &12, 2&11, 3&10, 4&9, 5&8, 6&7.

If you would seriously like to compete as a one angler team, and will consider fishing a 15 tournament tour to compete for the 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Championship  ..... please voice your opinion(s) about the format mentioned above. 

I would defiantly bring the idea of turning the club into a one angler tour to uur sponsor's attention, if we have enough anglers interested in doing so.


----------



## Steve78

iTJLee said:


> One man series would be sweet in my opinion, but half the people that get on this thread and say they will fish a one man trail won't do it. So when HH puts all the time and effort into a schedule, rules, fees, and everything else that consumes time and energy he will be let down and disappointed because only a handful of guys will participate. JMO. I'd love a SERIOUS one man trail.



I did fish a couple of the previous 1 man tourneys a few years ago and really enjoyed it


I'm probably not going to fish a full time summer club next year, but I would fish a few of these 1 man tourneys


----------



## DAWG1419

i'd like to try a one man tourney but as long as my dad wants to fish WE will fish together but I would consider fishing a few by myself


----------



## Randall

I personaly wouldn't pair up for the Jbait that way. I would rather fish it by myself with no partner. Maybe make it an option for the top six guys to take a partner or not starting with the number one guy and work down the list or something like that. I understand the J-bait being a club cup type tournament but I just don't have any intrest in a team type competition which is why I would like to see a one man type tournament in the first place.


----------



## Buzzerbaits

HH the BFL has there following I believe because they fish lakes in different parts of the state. That attracts fisherman from that surrounding lake.  Many anglers only fish ONE tournament a year on the BFL trail. The tournament at there lake.  If you can catch a few fish,and you would fish all tournaments then you move way up in there point system quick.   Good idea.  The HHFL does sound good though!


----------



## tonyf

Personally I like the idea. Since I sold my electric boat I can not fish the lakes you do but still would like to compete on them. I would fish some of them as a nonboater for sure. Let me know if you decide to try this.

Tony


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Let's just turn the thoughts and comments of this thread towards re-formating Lil' Water Bassin into a one angler per team club for 2012.
> 
> I'm thinking $40.00 per boat with an additional $10.00 per boat big bass pot (optional). 1 in 7 payback though 4 places. Hold back 10 percent, plus $25.00 per angler membership fee for our championship funds or points champion.
> 
> We could pair up the top 12 in points for the 2012 J-BAIT.  1 &12, 2&11, 3&10, 4&9, 5&8, 6&7.
> 
> If you would seriously like to compete as a one angler team, and will consider fishing a 15 tournament tour to compete for the 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Championship  ..... please voice your opinion(s) about the format mentioned above.
> 
> I would defiantly bring the idea of turning the club into a one angler tour to uur sponsor's attention, if we have enough anglers interested in doing so.



HH, I am all in on this if we can do it on Sunday.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Randall said:


> I personaly wouldn't pair up for the Jbait that way. I would rather fish it by myself with no partner. Maybe make it an option for the top six guys to take a partner or not starting with the number one guy and work down the list or something like that. I understand the J-bait being a club cup type tournament but I just don't have any intrest in a team type competition which is why I would like to see a one man type tournament in the first place.



Great minds think alike 

I have been thinking about the J-BAIT/NEW CHAMPIONSHIP stuff for a few months now! With this being said ..... I would like for the Lil' Water Bassin' guys to have the opportunity to fish in the New Championship in February. If this event is gonna become the New Club Championship, then I make a motion to make the J-BAIT a true INDIVIDUAL JONBOAT ANGLER STATE CHAMPIONSHIP in 2012.

Assuming that Lil' Water Bassin' evolves into a single angler circuit, then the top 6 anglers would then compete in a boat by themselves at the 2012 J-BAIT. The top 3 teams only,(6 anglers) of the 2012 points standings from the clubs that are participating in the 2011 J-BAIT, would be invited to compete as individuals in the 2012 J-BAIT. There would be no crossovers to worry about, since a club would not be represented. 

I believe that the Jonboat Anglers in Georgia are ready to support an individual angler formatted tour, and State Championship! Can I get a second?

P.S .... How does LWB get involved with the New Championship, And how much support will you guys give the J-BAIT, as a State Championship for individual anglers?


----------



## TJBassin

I would be all for a one man trail Terry. As long as the entry fees are aforadable as mentioned sounds good. As for me I could only do it on Saturdays. Back in church and that is the best move I have made in a long time. I wouldnt want to go any farther than Varner but that is just me. GOOD LUCK. I would like to see Lil Water come back like it was years ago. Just aint the same.


----------



## LIPS

Maybe I am confused but, if the JBAIT goes to a single angler event. How will qualifing work other then with LWB?



HAWGHUNNA said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> I have been thinking about the J-BAIT/NEW CHAMPIONSHIP stuff for a few months now! With this being said ..... I would like for the Lil' Water Bassin' guys to have the opportunity to fish in the New Championship in February. If this event is gonna become the New Club Championship, then I make a motion to make the J-BAIT a true INDIVIDUAL JONBOAT ANGLER STATE CHAMPIONSHIP in 2012.
> 
> Assuming that Lil' Water Bassin' evolves into a single angler circuit, then the top 6 anglers would then compete in a boat by themselves at the 2012 J-BAIT. The top 3 teams only,(6 anglers) of the 2012 points standings from the clubs that are participating in the 2011 J-BAIT, would be invited to compete as individuals in the 2012 J-BAIT. There would be no crossovers to worry about, since a club would not be represented.
> 
> I believe that the Jonboat Anglers in Georgia are ready to support an individual angler formatted tour, and State Championship! Can I get a second?
> 
> P.S .... How does LWB get involved with the New Championship, And how much support will you guys give the J-BAIT, as a State Championship for individual anglers?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Maybe I am confused but, if the JBAIT goes to a single angler event. How will qualifing work other then with LWB?





HAWGHUNNA said:


> Assuming that Lil' Water Bassin' evolves into a single angler circuit, then the top 6 anglers would then compete in a boat by themselves at the 2012 J-BAIT. The top 3 teams only,(6 anglers) of the 2012 points standings from the clubs that are participating in the 2011 J-BAIT, would be invited to compete as individuals in the 2012 J-BAIT. There would be no crossovers to worry about, since a club would not be represented.



By finishing in an invited club's top 3, those 3 teams would then split into one man per boat ..... giving you 6 qualifiers per club!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TJBassin said:


> I would be all for a one man trail Terry. As long as the entry fees are aforadable as mentioned sounds good. As for me I could only do it on Saturdays. Back in church and that is the best move I have made in a long time. I wouldnt want to go any farther than Varner but that is just me. GOOD LUCK. I would like to see Lil Water come back like it was years ago. Just aint the same.



It will be a Saturdays only Tour.

I talked to BIG Mike Kennedy today, and he is coming to the Lil' Water Bassin' Banquet this year. He's ready to come back and fish with us next year.


----------



## JarheadDad

"Gee, then I wouldn't have to pay double anymore to fish the J-BAIT alone", he said innocently!  

Let's see Terry Lee, you'll have 15 tourneys on the schedule. 12 of those will be south. You can count on me for 3 a season!   

All kidding aside, I'd probably fish Lucas, Horton, JW Smith, and High Falls plus at least three lakes up here. Preferrably four. That's all predicated on me actually having the time to fish next year. Plus fishing during the week has spoiled me rotten!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

JarheadDad said:


> All kidding aside, I'd probably fish Lucas, Horton, JW Smith, and High Falls plus at least three lakes up here. Preferrably four. That's all predicated on me actually having the time to fish next year. Plus fishing during the week has spoiled me rotten!



These 5 Lakes only, will be on the LWB Schedule for 2012 ...

3-Varner
3-Horton
3-High Falls
3-Juliette
3-Lucas


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> P.S .... How does LWB get involved with the New Championship, And how much support will you guys give the J-BAIT, as a State Championship for individual anglers?



Wow!!I knew we could get ya to come onboard. Just make it known publicly by letting either, LIPS, myself, Rick Burns, Smitty, or Jason Taylor you want in by Nov.1st and LWB will be a part of the GJBCC.

Now the question I have is, explain to me, as I am confused how to qualify for the reformated 2012 JBAIT. Will it basically be a LWB championship??

I'm really beginning to like this idea and think you may have alot of support for the one man tourneys. Would co anglers still exist for some of the guys without electric boats. I have no problem with someone fishing with me. There are not alot of secret holes since all lakes except 1 are less then 900 acres. Then your still competing 1 on 1 with double the money.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> Wow!!I knew we could get ya to come onboard. Just make it known publicly by letting either, LIPS, myself, Rick Burns, Smitty, or Jason Taylor you want in by Nov.1st and LWB will be a part of the GJBCC.
> 
> Now the question I have is, explain to me, as I am confused how to qualify for the reformated 2012 JBAIT. Will it basically be a LWB championship??
> 
> I'm really beginning to like this idea and think you may have alot of support for the one man tourneys. Would co anglers still exist for some of the guys without electric boats. I have no problem with someone fishing with me. There are not alot of secret holes since all lakes except 1 are less then 900 acres. Then your still competing 1 on 1 with double the money.



Y'all did not get me to come on board, it's all about Lil' Water Bassin' to me!

I made a public statement on this thread, that Lil' Water Bassin' wants in. So, we will see y'all in February.

Steve, four posts ago (up) I highlighted in red for LIPS ....  how every club that competes in the 2011 J-BAIT will have 6 qualifying anglers for the 2012 J-BAIT. 

There will be no co-anglers in a one man format.


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Y'all did not get me to come on board, it's all about Lil' Water Bassin' to me!
> 
> I made a public statement on this thread, that Lil' Water Bassin' wants in. So, we will see y'all in February.
> 
> Steve, four posts ago (up) I highlighted in red for LIPS ....  how every club that competes in the 2011 J-BAIT will have 6 qualifying anglers for the 2012 J-BAIT.
> 
> There will be no co-anglers in a one man format.



Sounds good, see ya'll in february then...I saw that in red, duh!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> Sounds good, see ya'll in february then...I saw that in red, duh!!



Well, I will see you before February  Some Cold Water events, and the 2011 J-BAIT will go down between now and then.

We will donate the Cup to the New Championship, if you guys want to continue using it for the club champs. If not, then .... understood.


----------



## Reminex

Dang I took a 2 day break and all of jonboating has changed!  Looks pretty cool though guys.


----------



## ROCKANATER

you know  i have been reading these post. and makes me very sad that all the years i fished whit lwb. that it has come to this most of the fishermen talking  has not  been there. the rest are  well are just going to talk. my 2 cents it is sad day for lwb.    ps i have not scean lwb menbers post anything about this.sad sad day.


----------



## JarheadDad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> These 5 Lakes only, will be on the LWB Schedule for 2012 ...
> 
> 3-Varner
> 3-Horton
> 3-High Falls
> 3-Juliette
> 3-Lucas



Where the heck is Juliette? I've been looking for that lake for 20 years and still haven't found it!  

Looks good Terry Lee. Of course I would like to see a Stone Mountain but I understand how skeered you guys are of The Rock!  

Hmmmmm, I've got six months to work my keester off and get set up. The clock is ticking. Been a long time since I tourney fished but I like the one man format. Will work towards it but no guarantees although I think I may be able to swing it. I see a whole bunch of donatin' comin' up!   

So, you give us Senior Citizens 50 points a tourney plus 50 for showing up, right? And you'll have young guys like Rem there to launch our boats? There's no penalty for using 1990s gear is there? Or flashers?


----------



## Jim Lee

So said:


> I am with you Watt!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

ROCKANATER said:


> you know  i have been reading these post. and makes me very sad that all the years i fished whit lwb. that it has come to this most of the fishermen talking  has not  been there. the rest are  well are just going to talk. my 2 cents it is sad day for lwb.    ps i have not scean lwb menbers post anything about this.sad sad day.



Rocky,

First let me say, that you have been a loyal supporter of LWB. I appreciate the fact that you have supported our club for 15 plus years.

Now, with that being said, let me give you something to think about, wonder about, pull your hair out about, be sick about, etc. etc. Sportsman Living http://sportsmanliving.com/ , signed on with Lil' Water Bassin' to become our Primary Sponsor for the 2011 Tour. In doing so, they offered 2 New 14' Carolina Skiff Jonboats to be awarded to the LWB points Champions. I had anticipated an overwhelming turnout response, due to this awesome sponsorship.

The LWB turnouts have not been up to our expectations, which leads me to believe that ..... 1 - The entry fees and/or membership fees were to high. 2 - There's just way to many Jonboat Clubs in Georgia, that causes to much scheduling conflict. Or 3 - Most Jonboat Anglers are just going to support one club, come !@## or high water.

This is a time for change. As you know, I introduced a one angler circuit (6 tournaments, or so) a couple of years ago. I was testing the water back then, for a change. I believe that the time has come to offer something different for the Georgia Jonboat Anglers. And I believe that Lil' Water Bassin', as a club will gain strength through this change. If not, well ..... we can always go back to drawing a hand full of boats.

A One Angler Per Boat Tour, is my answer to develop, and improve the interest in Lil' Water Bassin'!!! You have been missing the "sad days", by not being a part of our low turnouts this year. Starting in 2012, the "sad days" are over my friend.

P.S .... I have been having conversations with our sponsors, our members (past & present), 8 of which have posted on this thread, and strangers about the up coming new format, and you are the only person with a negative attitude to this point. If this idea fails, I'm to blame, but when it succeeds ..... I give thanks to every Jonboat Angler that comes out to give their support to a new Jonboat Tour in Georgia, along with the Sponsors that we will have supporting Lil' Water Bassin'.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

We (Lil' Water Bassin') would like to welcome Buzzer Baits, and thank them for offering support of Sponsorship for our  New 2012 LWB Tour.

Please check out the articles in the July/August edition of GON Magazine. Buzzer Baits are proven tournament winning baits, and they can now be found in 23 stores, in 5 different states.

Please check out their web site, or contact Buzzerbaits on this forum .... http://liquidalaska.com/buzzerbaits.htm 

A quote from the owner of Buzzer Baits "O K, count us in as a sponsor for the up coming year! We started fishing with LWB in 1995 and would like to give back to the trail that set us off on our journey!" Mike V

Thanks for you support, Buzzer !!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

JarheadDad said:


> So, you give us Senior Citizens 50 points a tourney plus 50 for showing up, right? And you'll have young guys like Rem there to launch our boats? There's no penalty for using 1990s gear is there? Or flashers?





Jim Lee said:


> I am with you Watt!!



YEAH, I HEAR Y'ALL. To bad, that I've donated enough not to fall for these tricks


----------



## LIPS

This a good idea.  Unfortunately I am pretty restricted to Sunday's with the occasional Saturday.


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> We (Lil' Water Bassin') would like to welcome Buzzer Baits, and thank them for offering support of Sponsorship for our  New 2012 LWB Tour.
> 
> Please check out the articles in the July/August edition of GON Magazine. Buzzer Baits are proven tournament winning baits, and they can now be found in 23 stores, in 5 different states.
> 
> Please check out their web site, or contact Buzzerbaits on this forum .... http://liquidalaska.com/buzzerbaits.htm
> 
> 
> 
> A quote from the owner of Buzzer Baits "O K, count us in as a sponsor for the up coming year! We started fishing with LWB in 1995 and would like to give back to the trail that set us off on our journey!" Mike V
> 
> Thanks for you support, Buzzer !!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> This is a good idea.



LORD ..... I pray that LIPS is correct.


----------



## TJBassin

Terry this is the best trail ever in my opinion. As we all get older things change and so do we. I can remember 20 years ago when me and Flip were on thr water every chance we had. Fished a lot of Lil Water tournaments as the Rock and Stubbs too. Times change. Dont even talk to Flip anymore. We all get busy doing our own things. This trail suits my way of life now and I am sure there are many more that feel the same way. Nobody to answer too. Their will always be team tournaments going on somewhere almost every weekend for those that choose to fish that way. This is going to be a way to chill out and fish. Thanks man. You got my support.


----------



## Buzzerbaits

Thanks HH. We are looking foreward to being a part of your 2012 trail.   FISH ON !!


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

I just got a 12 ft. fiberglass jon boat .All I have is a trolling motor for it.Might be a while before I get a small gas motor for it.What about the ones who onl have an electic motor on their boat?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> I just got a 12 ft. fiberglass jon boat .All I have is a trolling motor for it.Might be a while before I get a small gas motor for it.What about the ones who onl have an electic motor on their boat?



Everyone is welcome to compete. As far as electic power only ..... there's quite a few jonboat anglers who compete in each tourney that they enter, with electric power only.

There will only be 2 gas lakes on the LWB Tour in 2012. And 3 Lake, that are electric only. We will fish those 5 lakes 3 times each.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TJBassin said:


> Terry this is the best trail ever in my opinion. As we all get older things change and so do we. I can remember 20 years ago when me and Flip were on thr water every chance we had. Fished a lot of Lil Water tournaments as the Rock and Stubbs too. Times change. Dont even talk to Flip anymore. We all get busy doing our own things. This trail suits my way of life now and I am sure there are many more that feel the same way. Nobody to answer too. Their will always be team tournaments going on somewhere almost every weekend for those that choose to fish that way. This is going to be a way to chill out and fish. Thanks man. You got my support.



Well stated TJBassin!!!

As always, I appreciate you brother.


----------



## Shane B.

There is one thing that is certain,if you do this and all the 2 man teams split that are members now then the competition will be fierce! We may not draw many boats these last couple of years but the ones at the top every year are super tough to beat on ANY small res that any of the jon boat trails fish! The one man thing has my vote , I will fish as many as I can! If gas prices dont skyrocket I hope to be back on the big water alot next year!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Shane B. said:


> There is one thing that is certain,if you do this and all the 2 man teams split that are members now then the competition will be fierce! We may not draw many boats these last couple of years but the ones at the top every year are super tough to beat on ANY small res that any of the jon boat trails fish! The one man thing has my vote , I will fish as many as I can! If gas prices dont skyrocket I hope to be back on the big water alot next year!



Thanks, Shane. Everyone that's interested ..... will bring serious game. It's gonna be fun.


----------



## MD746

The one man tournaments have me looking forward to 2012. I can't wait!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MD746 said:


> The one man tournaments have me looking forward to 2012. I can't wait!



That's what I'm looking for 

Look forward to meeting you MD746

Maybe we can put together a couple of LWB 2012 warm up events, later on in the fall time.


----------



## Chris S.

I'll fish.


----------



## iTJLee

Chris S. said:


> I'll fish.



If you bring the K9, its an extra $15 on your entry fee, Chris.  
Glad we got your support!


----------



## iTJLee

I love this idea, and I think it will be a huge success! I personally would like to see a larger variety of lakes on the schedule and I think a net in the boat should be off limits. Just my opinion! I know pops don't agree with me, but I will be at everyone of the events come |-|3ll or high water.


----------



## Reminex

Terry, don't know about everyone else but 2 of your reasons for not having more anglers show this years affected me.  It was too expensive for my tight wallet and it interfered with sja schedule.  
As it stands now I would make the 3 Lucas tournaments next year and maybe juliette, but the rest is just to long of a drive for me to do it by myself.  And those are the only 2 lakes I can catch a fish on!
I know you've already made your desicion but I liked the idea I heard tossed up 3 years ago...that was to combine jba and lil water and fish on sundays.   with your great sponsors and no other trail to compete against thered be a bunch of boats show up.
Also I believe the january dates might hurt lil water some also.


----------



## ROCKANATER

i was not puting down what you hh is taying to do i feel you are leving your life time members behine . i thing you have done a great job for a lot of years . that being sad iam still standing whit you do matter what you do........lwb will still be the best club out there......... thats just my 2 cents...ps iwill be back.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Chris S. said:


> I'll fish.



Thanks for the support Chris. Look forward to competing with you again.



iTJLee said:


> I love this idea, and I think it will be a huge success! I personally would like to see a larger variety of lakes on the schedule and I think a net in the boat should be off limits. Just my opinion! I know pops don't agree with me, but I will be at everyone of the events come |-|3ll or high water.



We will discuss net/no net issues, along with a new points system, and payout format, at the 2011 LWB Banquet. And we will add new reservoirs to the schedule in the future, as newer  reservoirs are built.



Reminex said:


> Terry, don't know about everyone else but 2 of your reasons for not having more anglers show this years affected me.  It was too expensive for my tight wallet and it interfered with sja schedule.
> As it stands now I would make the 3 Lucas tournaments next year and maybe juliette, but the rest is just to long of a drive for me to do it by myself.  And those are the only 2 lakes I can catch a fish on!
> I know you've already made your desicion but I liked the idea I heard tossed up 3 years ago...that was to combine jba and lil water and fish on sundays.   with your great sponsors and no other trail to compete against thered be a bunch of boats show up.
> Also I believe the january dates might hurt lil water some also.



Appreciate you competing with us, when you can. I need to get my Jesus on, on Sundays. And our largest turnout is usually in January 



ROCKANATER said:


> i was not puting down what you hh is taying to do i feel you are leving your life time members behine . i thing you have done a great job for a lot of years . that being sad iam still standing whit you do matter what you do........lwb will still be the best club out there......... thats just my 2 cents...ps iwill be back.



I know that you were not criticizing me Rock. It's just time for a change in Jonboat Competition brother, that's all. The life time members, are very capable of, and looking foward to fishing one on one. And, I would expect to see you back.


----------



## DOBCAngler

There are some good ideas floating around in this thread.  Whatever you do please involve the current and especially the long time members in the decision making process.  From what I can tell this is a club and not a "trail".  In the end the president answers to the club members and not a board of director's.  Majority vote should be the rule and if your not there to vote don't complain.  Just my opinion.

I think a one man format is what the Jon Boat world needs.  It is something completely different from what all the other clubs are doing.  Keep the entry fees affordable.  Remember there is no splitting of the pot with your partner here.  I would like to see more of a variety on the lakes but the lakes on the list do fish pretty big, well maybe Lucas not so much.  If LWB split now you would have roughly 20 teams on a regular basis.  I think the majority of the members would follow in the single man format.  This could turn into something good.  Keeping the net out of the boat isn't a bad idea either, just keep a good pair fo side cutters with you at all times.  lol


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DOBCAngler said:


> There are some good ideas floating around in this thread.  Whatever you do please involve the current and especially the long time members in the decision making process.  From what I can tell this is a club and not a "trail".  In the end the president answers to the club members and not a board of director's.  Majority vote should be the rule and if your not there to vote don't complain.  Just my opinion.
> 
> I think a one man format is what the Jon Boat world needs.  It is something completely different from what all the other clubs are doing.  Keep the entry fees affordable.  Remember there is no splitting of the pot with your partner here.  I would like to see more of a variety on the lakes but the lakes on the list do fish pretty big, well maybe Lucas not so much.  If LWB split now you would have roughly 20 teams on a regular basis.  I think the majority of the members would follow in the single man format.  This could turn into something good.  Keeping the net out of the boat isn't a bad idea either, just keep a good pair fo side cutters with you at all times.  lol



Lil' Water Bassin' is .... a bass fishing club. We have an annual Awards Banquet every year, where club related issues are voted on. The 2012 format, will be decided by our same process, which is a majority rules vote.

I want to totally rebuild our club, by using the anglers that are willing to commit to help in rebuilding a club that will lead Georgia's Jonboat Tournament fishing into the future. The 2011 Awards Banquet will be held on the first Saturday in December. Our Primary Sponsor (Sportsman Living) will be asked to name the location in which the Banquet will be held. Everyone is invited to join us, and voice their opinions on which direction will best benefit the club as a whole. I will keep you updated with the location, and times of the Banquet. 

I agree with you, that it is time to break away from the Rat Race, and bring a new tour into the Competitive Jonboat Bass Fishing World. I do however realize, that with so many clubs in this state ..... that scheduling conflicts will continue to have some anglers having to decide which tour to compete on. 

A NOTE : Lil' Water Bassin' has always tried to cater more towards the anglers in and around South/Central Georgia. We have added "Northern" regional lakes to our schedule on several occasions, hoping to draw some of the "Northern" based jonboat teams. This idea has NEVER worked out in the past, so this, and the fact that (as mentioned) the 5 lakes listed as being on the 2012 schedule fish bigger & better than most of the popular johnboat lakes that have been left off of our 2012 schedule. There's new reservoirs coming in the near future, and those reservoirs will be added soon there after.

P.S .... Nets do harm bass, and the no net rule ..... will be another new challenge for the Jonboat Anglers. A vote will put into motion on this great idea. I have had 4 treble hooks cut out of my neck, and I've pushed 1 hook though my wrist to bend the barb for removal, and I've pushed 1 hook through my hand for the same reason. And on each occasion, not having a net .... had nothing to do with my being hooked.


----------



## Randall

HAWGHUNNA said:


> P.S .... Nets do harm bass, and the no net rule ..... will be another new challenge for the Jonboat Anglers. A vote will put into motion on this great idea. I have had 4 treble hooks cut out of my neck, and I've pushed 1 hook though my wrist to bend the barb for removal, and I've pushed 1 hook through my hand for the same reason. And on each occasion, not having a net .... had nothing to do with my being hooked.



Using a rubber or coated smooth type net is the best way to protect the fish from harm not even to mention the fishermen from harm. Lipping the fish means often playing a big fish till it can't swim any more on light line and an increased probability of death of the fish. If there is a no net rule people start to swing or toss by scooping under the fish more fish into the boat and let it flop around until they can get a hand on it. It cast a poor image on the whole group of tournament fishermen when people see this happen out on the lake. But it is the best way to get the fish in the boat when you don't have a net. I will not even consider lipping a fish with a mouth full of treble hooks.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Good points to consider. Thanks Randall.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Constant Threat Baits will Sponsor Lil' Water Bassin's 2012 AOY Program.

The 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Angler Of The Year, will receive .... a variety of 25 Constant Threat Baits' "Jigz" (a $100.00 value), and a personalized custom built "Constant Threat Jig Stix".

That's right, we are in the process of working on producing a line of "Constant Threat Jig Stix". We are trying to have one available to donate for the 2011 J-BAIT. They will definitely be available on the Constant Threat Baits web site, in 2012. This line of rods will be technique specific built for finesse, swimming, pitching, and flipping Constant Threat Jigz.

Thanks for supporting Constant Threat Baits.

We have a lot of work to do yet, on the web site. But please feel free to take a look around.

http://www.constantthreatbaits.com/Constant_Threat_Baits/Home.html


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> I'll fish.



OK, I will fish too.   lol


----------



## iTJLee

LIPS said:


> OK, I will fish too.   lol



You gonna be able to swing Saturday's, boss?


----------



## LIPS

I doubt it.  Its just ashame that you have to work your life away instead of enjoying all this great fishing.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Schedule

January - 7th - Lake Horton *
January -28th - High Falls Lake ^
February - 11th - Lake Varner *
March - 3rd - Lake Lucas *
March - 24th - Lake Juliette #
April - 14th - Lake Horton *
May 5th - High Falls Lake ^
May - 26TH - Lake Varner *
June - 9th - Lake Lucas *
June - 23rd - Lake Juliette #
July - 14th - Lake Horton *
July - 28th - High Falls Lake ^
August - 18th - Lake Juliette # 
September - 1st - Lake Lucas *
September - 22nd - Lake Varner *

* Electric Only
^ 10hp Limit
# 25hp Limit
*
Once I find the 2012 BFL Bulldog Schedule, some dates on this schedule listed above could be changed to avoid conflicts in scheduling.*


----------



## Buzzerbaits

I like your schedule. Great lakes.   And the hp is already layed out in advance so there should be no questions.   Call me this weekend HH.


----------



## Steve78

Looks good Terry!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

"Georgia's Jonboat Anglers - In The Spotlight"


Starting January 7th 2012, I will begin doing interviews with the winner of the Lil' Water Bassin' Tour events. These interviews will be of tournament winning technique(s) used by the angler, and it will be published on the new Sportsman Living web site.

Of coarse, the winner always has the option to deny interview time, if they choose to. In this event, the second place angler will have the opportunity to be interviewed. These segments will begin spotlighting Georgia's Jonboat Anglers. I have competed against many of you guys for the better part of 20 years, and with the skills that you guys posses for catching large mouth bass .... you deserve recognition.

Not only will you get recognition though these interviews, but you will have an opportunity to throw in a plug for the companies in the industry in which you support, and you will also be able to give back to the sport, by helping the young/beginning anglers to learn tactics to catch bass on our smaller reservoirs.

"Georgia's Jonboat Anglers - In The Spotlight" .... It's your time to shine!


----------



## bhasty

*funny*

who ever runs it.. needs to go by lakes rules in stead off changing rules... all the time,,,,probley have more boats boat show up..  truth!!!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bhasty said:


> who ever runs it.. needs to go by lakes rules in stead off changing rules... all the time,,,,probley have more boats boat show up..  truth!!!!!



That is a good suggestion. We will vote in officials at our 2011 awards banquet. Would you like to run for President/Director?

LWB, at least .... checks to make sure that all of the dead fish are not left laying/floating around, before we leave the lake. And try bringing a bogus 9.9 to one of our tournaments where a 10hp limit is required, if you don't think that lake rules are enforced. I try my best to run a good honest show, my friend. But I am willing to step down, if someone else is voted in to do a better job as tournament director.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Reminex

bhasty said:


> who ever runs it.. needs to go by lakes rules in stead off changing rules... all the time,,,,probley have more boats boat show up..  truth!!!!!



I guess I missed something. Is there a Lil water rule that is different from a lake rule?  Perhaps live bait is your gripe?  Or perhaps you would like to troll?  Wait, nevermind, Im having a hard time understanding the post...is this Raymond?


----------



## Steve78

I was thinking the samething Chris


----------



## PETECOOK

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks, Shane. Everyone that's interested ..... will bring serious game. It's gonna be fun.



it will be fun, i just hope that it doesnt cause everybody the problems it has caused me in the past, partners split up an you get accused of fishing the others hole he showed you. then theres a conflict and yall arent speaking anymore and thats not fun. everybody learns new stuff from fishing with others over the years. i have learned this first hand and most lil water knows what im saying. I look forward to this one man tx as long as the entry fees are affordable, that has been a problem for me this past year, thats why i havent been on the lake as much as i like. Its tough on everybody right now, the lower entry fee tx's are getting good turnouts. HH i will be back strong as soon as things get better for me. GOOD LUCK to everyone!


----------



## Buzzerbaits

PETECOOK said:


> it will be fun, i just hope that it doesnt cause everybody the problems it has caused me in the past, partners split up an you get accused of fishing the others hole he showed you. then theres a conflict and yall arent speaking anymore and thats not fun. everybody learns new stuff from fishing with others over the years. i have learned this first hand and most lil water knows what im saying. I look forward to this one man tx as long as the entry fees are affordable, that has been a problem for me this past year, thats why i havent been on the lake as much as i like. Its tough on everybody right now, the lower entry fee tx's are getting good turnouts. HH i will be back strong as soon as things get better for me. GOOD LUCK to everyone!



Good luck on your tournaments Pete..


----------



## PETECOOK

Thanks mike, how have you been, havent heard from you in awihle. call me sometime we"ll do some fishin!


----------



## brandon hightower

whatever is decided i will try to be there and fish. this is a very competitive sport with several very talented anglers. i think one man in every boat will truely decide who holds or held the 2 man teams through the seasons in the years past. this should be a competition unlike any other jonboat trail could offer. i say try it out it could either go well or get worse but until you try it you"ll never know.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Schedule
> 
> January - 7th - Lake Horton *
> January -28th - High Falls Lake ^
> February - 11th - Lake Varner *
> March - 3rd - Lake Lucas *
> March - 24th - Lake Juliette #
> April - 14th - Lake Horton *
> May 5th - High Falls Lake ^
> May - 26TH - Lake Varner *
> June - 9th - Lake Lucas *
> June - 23rd - Lake Juliette #
> July - 14th - Lake Horton *
> July - 28th - High Falls Lake ^
> August - 18th - Lake Juliette #
> September - 1st - Lake Lucas *
> September - 22nd - Lake Varner *
> 
> * Electric Only
> ^ 10hp Limit
> # 25hp Limit
> *
> Once I find the 2012 BFL Bulldog Schedule, some dates on this schedule listed above could be changed to avoid conflicts in scheduling.*



P.S .... I'm on the hunt for Club Sponsorship Guys. Don't forget, that the 2011 LWB Awards Banquet, will be held on the first Saturday in December. I will post the location, and times of the banquet, once I have all of the details. Please, feel free to join us.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

According to a tentative schedule that is posted on the Fresh Water Fishing Forum, on this site, we will need to change only 1 date to avoid conflicts with the BFL schedule.

The September 22nd - Varner date, will be moved to September 15th.

LWB appreciates the fact that you guys who are committed to the BFL, also want to compete on the new Jonboat Professional Series.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Great news!!!

Sportsman Living will be the Primary Sponsor for The Lil' Water Bassin' Professional Jonboat Tour in 2012. They are pumped about LWB bring a fresh new idea to the Jonboat bass fishing anglers, here in Georgia.

The Grand Prize for the 2012 Angler Of The Year (Points Champion), will be announced soon. And it is gonna be sweet.

Constant Threat Baits has put up the $500.00 Pro Challenge, and Buzzer Baits has signed on as an associate sponsor for the tour. I have my nose to the grind stone, and more associate sponsor deals are on the table right now.

Due to a scheduling conflict, the 2011 LWB  Awards Banquet will be held on December the 10th 2011. Probably, at my home, as it usual is. I will post more details on sponsors and the banquet soon. 

Please plan on joining us at the banquet, to lay down the rules, payout format, points system, voting in of officials, and schedule finalization, as we reformat our club for our New Professional Jonboat Tour. 

P.S ..... We will also vote on whether to keep the Club Name as is, or change to a New Club Name, for the newly formatted club. 

(A) Lil' Water Bassin'  

(B) Jonboat Bassin' League

Thanks to Sportsman Living, for believing in us!!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Please feel free to join us tomorrow evening, as we discuss the format for New Lil' Water Bassin'.

Place - 1170 Moreland Rd. Williamson Ga. 30292

Time - 6:00 pm

Thanks for all of the interest in LWB.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Schedule
> 
> January - 7th - Lake Juliette #
> January -28th - High Falls Lake ^
> February - 11th - Lake Varner *
> March - 3rd - Lake Lucas *
> March - 24th -Lake Horton *
> April - 14th - Lake Juliette #
> May 5th - High Falls Lake ^
> May - 26TH - Lake Varner *
> June - 9th - Lake Lucas *
> June - 23rd - Lake Horton *
> July - 14th - Lake Juliette #
> July - 28th - High Falls Lake ^
> August - 18th - Lake Horton *
> September - 1st - Lake Lucas *
> September - 22nd - Lake Varner *
> 
> * Electric Only
> ^ 10hp Limit
> # 25hp Limit



*NOTE : Since Lake Horton, and Lake Varner's water levels are so low. Here is our idea, that just might work out for the 2012 LWB Tour schedule ..... we switch the dates on the Lake Horton and Lake Juliette Events. Schedule above is now correct !!!!

Lake Juliette's water level, has been rising very nicely. And this idea will give Lake Horton 3 months from now, to recover somewhat. Lake Juliette will be our alternate lake, for the 2012 season.*


----------

